# [EVDL] Best/cheap DC-DC Converter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Hanson wrote:
> 
> > Thanks Roger,I ordered the DC-DC you recommended: Meanwell SD-500H-12 for
> > $124 from www.powergatellc.com 500W, 72-144V in adj to 13.8V out.
> ...


----------

